# Unable to ping anything. Help me diagnose :/

## qdii

Hey, here how it goes :

Symptoms

I connect to a WPA2-protected wifi spot using wicd. Association goes fine, and I get allotted IP address 192.168.0.100

Now opening a webpage fails : it times out.

Pinging a known online IP address times out too.

Pinging 192.168.0.1 times out (but works from another computer)

The tests I have been through but did not make a difference:

- Using another version of the firmware

- Forcing the packets to route by 192.168.0.1 (route add default gw 192.168.0.1)

- Having /etc/resolv.conf point to a known DNS server

- Compiling iwlagn as a module and unloading/reloading it

- Enabling debug mode on iwlagn issues nothing but “iwlagn aggregation not enabled for tid”

Some info about my settings :

I’m using iwlagn and the iwl-1000 ucode firmware (my card is an intel wifi link 1000 series).

iptables has no rules.

A technical defect can be ruled out since the wifi works perfectly on my windows partition.

Any help/ideas are welcome

----------

## NeddySeagoon

qdii,

Please post the content of /etc/conf.d/net, your wpa_supplicant.conf (obscure your pass phrase if you wish)

and the output of iwconfig, which is a part of wireless-tools.

dmesg may also be useful. wgetpaste is your friend there.

----------

## qdii

Hey,

my /etc/conf.d/net is empty

iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

wpa supplicant used by wicd (I used **** to hide the pass)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ap_scan=1
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

qdii,

```
Encryption key:off 
```

 suggests that your wlan0 either never associated or is no longer associated with your AP.

```
dmesg
```

 will tell more.

The empty /etc/conf.d/net will use dhcpcd to get network settings once you get associated.

As you reported your IP address was 192.168.0.100, dhcpcd appears to have got an address sometime, (it will reuse it while your lease is valid).

----------

